# 6:30 am. A few more pics before we head over to Cutter Motors.



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi all,

It's 6:32 on my laptop and here are a few more pics before we head over to Cutter Motors to set up the booth.

Here is a picture with the hood open

http://www.showcargarage.com/blackmirror.html

Here are some pictures of how I prepared the car before buffing.

http://www.showcargarage.com/preppictures.html

got to go.................................

Mike


----------

